# Problema thermistor en deposito de gasolina



## Juanillo (Feb 18, 2020)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Juan Antonio Antonio... E intentado presentarme pero todavía no me aclaro mucho en el foro... Me gustaría saber que termistor sería necesario para sustituir por el original... 
Os explico e sustituido todos los relojes e indicadores de mi moto yamaha virago 1100 por un cuentakilómetros mecánico e integre Leds en la placa base de la tija para sustituirlos por las lámparas t15 que se alojaban en todo el conjunto de los relojes. 
Después de identificar todo el cableado, procedí a la instalación, verifique todo y estava todo ok... Excepto el Led de indicador de reserva de combustible que permanecía siempre encendido, en ese momento era correcto puesto que saque el combustible para hacer limpieza de los depósitos (2) y carburadores, la moto tiene 28 años y ya se lo merecía... 
Mi sorpresa llega cuando llené el depósito y seguía encendido siempre el Led... Comprobé mis apuntes y la instalación y era todo correcto, mirando y buscando información resulta que el termistor que controla ese nivel es de 1,5k es ntc, pero mis conocimientos de electrónica no me Dan para averiguar cual sería el termistor necesario para iluminar/ apagar el Led, 
Agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2020)

¿ Estas seguro que un _*termistor *_enciende/apaga la luz de reserva ?


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 18, 2020)

Hola.. se alimenta a través del negativo, el Led está directo a positivo 12v


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2020)

Juanillo dijo:


> Hola.. se alimenta a través del negativo, el Led está directo a positivo 12v


Eso que me dices, el color de tu camisa o la marca de tus zapatos no me sirve de nada.
¿ De donde sacaste el circuito donde comenta lo del _*termistor *_?


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 18, 2020)

Esta alojado dentro de una capsula metálica con agujeros pequeños y está dentro del deposito, a una altura determinada y detecta el cambio de temperatura cuando deja de estar sumergida en el combustible
De un foro de virago si quieres te pongo una foto del termistor que he abierto la capsula y desoldado
Estas son las fotos..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2020)

Juanillo dijo:


> Esta alojado dentro de una capsula metálica con agujeros pequeños y está dentro del deposito, a una altura determinada y detecta el cambio de temperatura cuando deja de estar sumergida en el combustible
> De un foro de virago si quieres te pongo una foto del termistor que he abierto la capsula y desoldado


Publica una imagen


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 19, 2020)

Hola a todos.. Medí antes desoldar el thermistor y daba valores de 1500 máxima de mínima 750  en función de si esta sumergida o se pone a temperatura ambiente.. 
Debería saber la resistencia mínima del Led? Para saber cuando empieza a iluminar y en función de eso elijo el nuevo termistor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2020)

¿ Todo ésto porque quieres reemplazar lámpara indicadora por led ?


----------



## sergiot (Feb 20, 2020)

Por lo visto vas a tener que ensayar que valor resistivo necesitas para ambos estados y asi poder comprar algo similar, no hay muchas opciones en los ntc, o mejor dicho muchos negocios no tienen esa información.

Una duda que tengo, el ntc original de la motor dejó de funcionar a manipular el tanque o es que su valor no corresponde al nuevo instrumental?


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola Sergio... Si tendré que averiguar resistencia máxima y mínima para el Led rojo (que también varía según el color) y adecuar el thermistor si lo encuentro?.
Hasta el momento de hacer el cambio de la lámpara t15 por el Led todo funcionaba bien, después a pasar a Led siempre permanece encendido el Led, con y sin combustible.. el valor resistivo de la t15 es diferente al de el Led entiendo que es mayor al del led, cuando el estado de nivel de combustible esta tapando el thermistor debería de ser mínima resistencia para que el Led permanezca apagado y cuando el thermistor esté por encima del nivel de combustible este deberá encender, esta es mi ignorancia pues soy mecánico industrial y mis conocimientos no me alcanzan🥴
Estaré eternamente agradecido or vuestra ayuda
Or la información que he logrado por la Red el thermistor original que viene montado es de 1,5 k


----------



## sergiot (Feb 20, 2020)

Es al revés, cuando el ntc esta frio la resistencia es alta y la lampara está apagada, cuando se calienta la resistencia baja y enciende la lampara, un led no es un filamento como la lampara, y los valores de corriente no son iguales, no creo que encuentras un ntc que se acomode al led, vas a tener que volver a la lampara o hacer alguna artilugio electronico para que funcione


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 20, 2020)

Correcto me explique al revés... Pues hacer un artilugio no se me ocurre nada más que una resistencia regulable o potenciómetro.. Entre el thermistor y Led? Que opinas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2020)

Juanillo dijo:


> Entre el thermistor y Led? Que opinas


Un comparador de ventana con un preset para ajustar el punto de encendido.


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 20, 2020)

Según esta tabla 





necesitas una resistencia de 2.2k  y según esta otra




La cual correspmde a un ntc de 5K. Ahora necesitamos saber cual es la temperatura del tanque de nafta. Con dos de 5K en paralelo  tendría que andar. Aclaro que digo dos porque son fáciles de conseguir, son los sensores que se usan en refrigeración,


----------



## sergiot (Feb 21, 2020)

En realidad creo que no mide la temperatura del combustible o el tanque, lo que se hace es hacerle pasar una corriente tal que el ntc tome temperatura, al estar en contacto con el combustible este se enfria y su valor resistivo será acorde a esa temperatura baja, pero cuando el combustible haya bajo y el ntc queda en el aire, toma mas temperatura y su valor resistivo baja, ojo eso recuerdo haber visto en otro sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> eso recuerdo haber visto en otro sistema.


 
Caudalímetros


----------



## Juanillo (Feb 21, 2020)

En realidad creo que no mide la temperatura del combustible o el tanque, lo que se hace es hacerle pasar una corriente tal que el ntc tome temperatura, al estar en contacto con el combustible este se enfría y su valor resistivo será acorde a esa temperatura baja, pero cuando el combustible haya bajo y el ntc queda en el aire, toma mas temperatura y su valor resistivo baja, ojo eso recuerdo haber visto en otro sistema
Es correcto..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 21, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> En realidad creo que no mide la temperatura del combustible o el tanque, lo que se hace es hacerle pasar una corriente tal que el ntc tome temperatura, al estar en contacto con el combustible este se enfria y su valor resistivo será acorde a esa temperatura baja, pero cuando el combustible haya bajo y el ntc queda en el aire, toma mas temperatura y su valor resistivo baja, ojo eso recuerdo haber visto en otro sistema.


En principio funcionaría, pero hace falta una referencia de temp. ambiente.
Por ejem., se envían la señal del NTC sumergida y la señal del NTC que no lo está, a un comparador diferencial.


----------



## hamansi (Mar 23, 2021)

Juanillo dijo:


> Hola Sergio... Si tendré que averiguar resistencia máxima y mínima para el Led rojo (que también varía según el color) y adecuar el thermistor si lo encuentro?.
> Hasta el momento de hacer el cambio de la lámpara t15 por el Led todo funcionaba bien, después a pasar a Led siempre permanece encendido el Led, con y sin combustible.. el valor resistivo de la t15 es diferente al de el Led entiendo que es mayor al del led, cuando el estado de nivel de combustible esta tapando el thermistor debería de ser mínima resistencia para que el Led permanezca apagado y cuando el thermistor esté por encima del nivel de combustible este deberá encender, esta es mi ignorancia pues soy mecánico industrial y mis conocimientos no me alcanzan🥴
> Estaré eternamente agradecido or vuestra ayuda
> Or la información que he logrado por la Red el thermistor original que viene montado es de 1,5 k


Buenas tardes. Por los valores del manual de servicio la resistencia del termistor debe ser de 1.1 Kohm +- 20% de tipo NTC


----------

